# تعال شوف وصلت لأى درجة فى الحب



## ramyghobrial (26 أبريل 2006)

*تعال شوف وصلت لأى درجة فى الحب*

الحب إحساس داخـلي جاهـز فطري في داخـلنا ينمو إذا واتته الظـروف.
و هـو ينمو دائماً من الداخـل . .
و الحب هو تعلق روح بروح ، و اشتباك نفس بنفس ، دون النظـر إلى جمال جسد ، أو حسن مظهر .







لكن هل سمعت عن درجات و مرادفات الحب دى ؟؟

إقرأ لتنبهر أحياناً و تضحك أحياناً و قد تدمع عينيك أحياناً ..

و خلى بالك لو إستخدمت مصطلح منهم مع من تحب أنا غير مسئولة عن النتايج .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تخيلوا مثلاً إن الغل هو شدة الحب !!! و دلوقتى إقروا بنفسكم ..

العشق
هو فرط الحب و أمره و اخبثه

الهوى
و هو ميل النفس إلى الشيء

العـلاقة
و هو الحب اللازم للقلب

الكلف
و هو شدة الحب

الشغف
و هو ارتفاع الحب أعلى موضع من القلب

الشعف
و هو إحراق الحب للقلب

الجوى
وهو الهوى الباطن والحرقه وشدة الوجد من عشق أو حزن

التتيم
و هو التعبد والمتيم هو الذي تيمه الحب إذا عبده

التبل
و هو أن يسقمه ويمرضه الهوى

التدله
و هو ذهاب العقل من الهوى

الهيام
و هو اشد العطش

الصـبابة
و هي رقة الشوق وحرارته

المقة
المحبه الــوامــق المحب

الوجد
هو الحب الذي يتبعه الحزن

الدنف
هو المرض واستعمل العرب هذا الاسم للحب اللازم

الشجو
هو الحب الذي يتبعه هم وحزن

الشوق
هو سفر القلب إلى المحبوب

البلبال
هو الهم و وسواس الصدور

التباريح
الشدائد و الدواهي يقال برح به الحب والشوق إذا منه البرح وهو الشده

الغمره
ما يغمر القلب من حب أو سكر

الشجن
هو حاجة المحب اشد إلى محبوبه

الوصـب
هو ألم الحب ومرضه

الكمد
هو الحزن المكتوم

الأرق
السهر و هو من لوازم الحب

الحنين
هو الشوق الممزوج برقه

الجنون
و من الحب ما يكون جنوناً واصل مادة الجنون الستر و الحب المفرط يستر العقل

الود
هو خالص الحب و الطفه و ارأفه

الخله
توحيد المحبه و قيل سميت خله لتخلل المحبه جميع أجزاء الروح

الغرام
هو الولوع و الحب اللازم و اغرم بالشيء أي أولع به

الوله
هو ذهاب العقل و التحير من شدة الوجد

الرسيس
و هو الثبات و رسوخ صورة المحبوب في النفس

الجزع
هو عدم الصبر على الفرقه

السُّـهْدُ
شدة السهر و تواتر أحوال المحبوب على القلب

الغل
شدة العشق

اللهف
حزن و تحسر ، اللهفان المتحسر ، و اللهيف المضطر

التبالـه
تبله الحب أي اسقمه وافسده

اللوعه
لحرقه لوعه الحب حرقته

الداء المخامر
و هو من أوصافه و سمي مخامراً لمخالطته القلب و الروح

السدم
هو الحب الذي يتبعه ندم وحزن​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*يخربيت سنينك اى كل ده*



> الأرق
> السهر و هو من لوازم الحب


 
*طب شوف روشته بزمه*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه

ايه ياعم رامي كل ده

بس بجد انا اول مرة اعرف التصنيفات دي كلها

شكرا يا باشا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يخربيت سنينك اى كل ده*
> 
> 
> 
> *طب شوف روشته بزمه*


 

*يااااااااة الموضوع دة قديييم اوي ومخدش حقة خالص بجد من 26/4*

*بس رائع وكنت زعلت ان محدش اخد بالة منة*

*بس لامم كلة ياميرنا ولا اية رايك*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*يباشا لامم كتير *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايه ياعم رامي كل ده*
> 
> ...


 

اي خدمة ياعم كوبتيك علشان تعرفو انكم ماتقدروش تستغنو عني بس


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يباشا لامم كتير *


 
اي خدمة سعادتك انتي تؤمري بس


----------



## o0oandro0o (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه ومحبه ملك السلام معاكم *
*أولا انا لسا مشترك فى المنتدى من وقت قريب *
*اول ما شاركت شاركت فى الحوار الدينى ... بس حسيت إنى اطبعت بروح التعصب والعنف أللى فى المسلمين *
*فدورت على قسم تانى *
*لغايت ما وصلت هنا ... ولقيت بنكم روح المحبه دى ... وحبيت انضم ليكم *
*وأول إنطباع اخدته ... إن رامى شكله رومانسى جدا .... ومهتم جدا بتوضيح مشاعر البنات فى مواقف وظروف مختلفه *
*وعلى فكره مواضيعك جميله جدا *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جامد اوى يا رامى باشا*
*و اهلا بيك معانا يا اندروا*


----------



## artamisss (16 سبتمبر 2006)

* ياعينى  يا اندرو انت  فاكر  ان  رامى  رومانسى    مانت  لو صبرت ودعبست شويه  فى بقيه المنتدى  هنا هاتلاقى مواضيع مبهدل فيها  الستات  بس دور انت 


واهلا بيك يا اندرو معانا هنا فى الركن الاجتماعى   وميرسى  على  اطراءاك الجميل  اننا بنتمع هنا بروح المحبه  كلنا  مع بعض وياريت تشاركنا  الروح دى  وميرسى على وجودك معانا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا واد يا رامى يا جامد   بتقول حكم والهى 

بس بزمتك دى مصطلحات تتقال للحبيب  

الداء المخامر - التبل 

اكيد ده حب من العصر الجاهلى ههههههههه

 بس موضوع حلو اوى يا رامى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ومحبه ملك السلام معاكم *
> 
> *أولا انا لسا مشترك فى المنتدى من وقت قريب *
> *اول ما شاركت شاركت فى الحوار الدينى ... بس حسيت إنى اطبعت بروح التعصب والعنف أللى فى المسلمين *
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك ياباشا كلامك جميل اوي
 وانا بوضح مشاعر كلللة 
خير شر بوضحة مش بسيب حاجة
ومرحبا بيك ويرايت نشوفك هنا على طول في قسم ارتاميس الاخضر :yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *موضوع جامد اوى يا رامى باشا*
> *و اهلا بيك معانا يا اندروا*


 
ربنا يخليك ياعم مينووووووووووووو


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ياعينى يا اندرو انت فاكر ان رامى رومانسى مانت لو صبرت ودعبست شويه فى بقيه المنتدى هنا هاتلاقى مواضيع مبهدل فيها الستات بس دور انت *
> 
> 
> *واهلا بيك يا اندرو معانا هنا فى الركن الاجتماعى وميرسى على اطراءاك الجميل اننا بنتمع هنا بروح المحبه كلنا مع بعض وياريت تشاركنا الروح دى وميرسى على وجودك معانا*


 
*لا والله بقة كدة ياديانا ماشي ماشي*
*انا زي مابطلع عيوب هنا بطلعها هنا*
*ومش باجي على حد ها  ماشي يارتاميس ماشي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا واد يا رامى يا جامد بتقول حكم والهى *
> 
> *بس بزمتك دى مصطلحات تتقال للحبيب *
> 
> ...


 
انا واد جامد فعلا  :spor24: :spor24: :boxing: وبعدين جاية تمسكي على دول وسايبة
العشق 
الهوى
اية يابنتي هاتزعليني منك كدة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ركز يا عم الجامد 

بقولك على المصطلحات الغريبه اللى مستحيل حد هيقولها يعنى

 لكن العشق والهوى ده عادى ممكن تتقال*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*نشيلها يعني  ساعادتك ولا اية*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*لالا ازاى ده احنا منكم نستفيد يا علامه الشرق الاوسط *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لالا ازاى ده احنا منكم نستفيد يا علامه الشرق الاوسط *


 
ماشي ياجيرل انفخيني اصلي ناقص :spor22:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*انفخك ايه هو انت بالونه ههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *انفخك ايه هو انت بالونه ههههههههه*


 
بالونة 
ماشي ياجيرل 
احترسي مني بقة 
حذاري نتقابل في اي ساحه:spor22:


----------



## o0oandro0o (17 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ياعينى يا اندرو انت فاكر ان رامى رومانسى مانت لو صبرت ودعبست شويه فى بقيه المنتدى هنا هاتلاقى مواضيع مبهدل فيها الستات بس دور انت *
> 
> 
> *واهلا بيك يا اندرو معانا هنا فى الركن الاجتماعى وميرسى على اطراءاك الجميل اننا بنتمع هنا بروح المحبه كلنا مع بعض وياريت تشاركنا الروح دى وميرسى على وجودك معانا*


 
انا تقريبا يا ديانا قريت معظم مواضيع القسم .... وواضح إن مواضيع رامى جميله وانت بتحبيها ..... بس لازم تنقديه .... علشان يجيب مواضيع أحسن ديما ..

وانا متشكر ليكى على ترحيبك بيا ...وانا سعيد جدا إنكم وافقتم اشارك ديما معاكم


----------



## o0oandro0o (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ربنا يخليك ياباشا كلامك جميل اوي
> وانا بوضح مشاعر كلللة
> خير شر بوضحة مش بسيب حاجة
> ومرحبا بيك ويرايت نشوفك هنا على طول في قسم ارتاميس الاخضر :yahoo:


 
.... انا قريت معظم مواضيعك ... وجميله جداااا ... 
وفعلا ربنا يزيد المحبه بينكم ....


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 سبتمبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> انا تقريبا يا ديانا قريت معظم مواضيع القسم .... وواضح إن مواضيع رامى جميله وانت بتحبيها


 

قولتش حاجة انا :yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* ايه يارامى  هو انت  نظام  لا سحر  ولا شعوذه هههههههه 

ماتفطمش  الواد من اولها  خليه هو يكتشف سر شويبيس بتاعك  لوحده  حبه حبه   وماااااخفى  كان اعظم *


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ايه يارامى هو انت نظام لا سحر ولا شعوذه هههههههه *
> 
> *ماتفطمش الواد من اولها خليه هو يكتشف سر شويبيس بتاعك لوحده حبه حبه وماااااخفى كان اعظم *


 

مش عارف ياديانا انتي شادة عليا اوي كدة لية 
دانا غلبان يابنتي


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ايه يا رامي ايه

كل دا

وبعدين بلاش فضايح بقا 

بس مصطلحات غريبه يا واد يا رامي
بس يلا شغاله مقبوله منك


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ومحبه ملك السلام معاكم *
> 
> *أولا انا لسا مشترك فى المنتدى من وقت قريب *
> *اول ما شاركت شاركت فى الحوار الدينى ... بس حسيت إنى اطبعت بروح التعصب والعنف أللى فى المسلمين *
> ...


 

مين دا الي رومانسي يا اندرو
خدعوك فقالوا
ال رامي رومانسي ال
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ياعينى يا اندرو انت فاكر ان رامى رومانسى مانت لو صبرت ودعبست شويه فى بقيه المنتدى هنا هاتلاقى مواضيع مبهدل فيها الستات بس دور انت *
> 
> 
> *واهلا بيك يا اندرو معانا هنا فى الركن الاجتماعى وميرسى على اطراءاك الجميل اننا بنتمع هنا بروح المحبه كلنا مع بعض وياريت تشاركنا الروح دى وميرسى على وجودك معانا*


 


قوليله يا دودو قوليله
بكره يشوف احنا بنعاني من رامي ازاي


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ماشي ياجيرل انفخيني اصلي ناقص :spor22:


 


ههههههههههههههه
الصراحه انت منفوخ خلقه


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *انفخك ايه هو انت بالونه ههههههههه*


 


افضحك يا رامي


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بالونة
> ماشي ياجيرل
> احترسي مني بقة
> حذاري نتقابل في اي ساحه:spor22:


 



رامي
البت دي تبعي
لو هوبت ناحيتها هتشوف مني ايام سوده
وانت حر
هتختار بين 180و 185 و 190
يا اما هتتسم ب 160


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> قولتش حاجة انا :yahoo:


 



هههههههههههههههههه
متاخدش في نفسك مقلب اوي كدا:t32: :t32:


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ايه يارامى هو انت نظام لا سحر ولا شعوذه هههههههه *
> 
> *ماتفطمش الواد من اولها خليه هو يكتشف سر شويبيس بتاعك لوحده حبه حبه وماااااخفى كان اعظم *


 


ههههههههههههههههههه
متخافيش هيكتشف حقيقه رامي قريب


----------



## ميريت (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش عارف ياديانا انتي شادة عليا اوي كدة لية
> دانا غلبان يابنتي


 



اوي اوي
صعبت عليا يا رامي بجد صعبان
:ranting: :ranting:


----------



## mrmr120 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*


*الحب الحب .. الحب ذلك الذي يدخل السعادة الى ناس ويشعل الغيرة في ناس .. الحب هو الذي يسبب مصائب وكوارث .. وهو نفسه الذي ينمي الاحساس .. وهذه هي درجاته : 
*
*



1- هو العشق: *
*فرط الحب وامره واخبثه*
*2- الهوى: *
*وهو ميل النفس الي الشيء*
*3- العلاق: *
*وهو الحب الملازم للقلب *
*4- الكلف:*
*وهو شدة الحب*
*5- الشغف: *
*وهو ارتفاع الحب اعلى موضع من القلب*
*6- الشعف: *
*وهو احراق الحب للقلب*
*7- الجوى: *
*وهو الهوى الباطن والحرق وشدة الوجد من عشق او حزن*
*8- التتيم: *
*وهو التعبد والمتيم هو الذي تيمه الحب اذا عبده*
*9- التبل: *
*وهو ان يسقمه ويمرضه الهوى *
*10- التدله: *
*وهو ذهاب العقل من الهوى*
*11- الهيام: *
*وهو شدة العطش *
*12- الصبابه: *
*وهي رقة الشوق وحرارته*
*13-المقه: *
*وهي المحبة الوامق المحب*
*14- الوجد: *
*هو الحب الذي يتبعه الحزن*
*15- الدنف: *
*هو المرض واستعمل العرب هذا الاسم للحب الملازم*
*16- الشجو: *
*هو الحب الذي يتبعه الهم والحزن*
*17- الشوق: *
*هو سفر القلب الى المحبوب*
*18- البلبال: *
*هو الهم وسواس المحب بحبيبته*
*19- الكمد: *
*هو الحزن المكتوم *
*20- الأرق: *
*هوالسهر وهو من لوازم الحب*
*21- الحنين: *
*وهو الشوق الممزوج برقة*
*22- الجنون: *
*ومن الحب ما يكون جنوناً واصل مادة الجنون الستر والحب المفرط يستر العقل*
*23- الود: *
*هو خالص الحب والطفه وأرأفه*
*24- الخلة: *
*توحيد المحبة وقيل سميت خلة لتخلل المحبة جميع اجزاء الروح*
*25- الغرام: *
*هو الولوع والحب اللازم وأغرم بالشيء اي اولع به*
*26- الوله: *
*هو ذهاب العقل والتحير من شدة الحب *
*27- الرسيس: *
*وهو الثبات ورسوخ صورة المحبوب في النفس*
*28- الجزع: *
*هو عدم الصبر على الفرقة*
*29- الشهد: *
*شدة السهر وتواتر احوال المحبوب على القلب*
*30- الغل: *
*شدة العشق *
*31- اللهف: *
*حزن وتحسر اللهفان المتحسر واللهيف المضطر*
*32- التبالة:*
*تبله الحب اي اسقمه وافسده*
*33- اللوعة: *
*الحرقه لوعة الحب حرقته*
*34- الداء المخامر: *
*وهو من اوصافه وسمي مخامر لمخالطته القلب والروح*
*35- السدم: *
*هو الحب الذي يتبعه ندم وحزن*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

:t25:ايه يامرمر انت عرفتى منين انهم 34:t25:
:smile02اوعى تكونى طلعتى السلالم دى كلها.:smile02


----------



## mrmr120 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

هههههههههههه
هطلعها فين دى
ميرسى لردك الجميل دة​


----------



## artamisss (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

انتى دارسه لغه عربيه من ورانا  ولا بتكتبى شعر ومابتقوليش ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

*انا اول مره اسمع مصطلحات فيها كتير غريبه معرفهاش*
*انا ابتديت اشك فيكي يامرمر*
*بتذاكري من ورانا ولا ايه*​


----------



## fullaty (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

*ايه الجمال ده يا مرمر الواحجد نفسه فى اى نوع منهم بس يلاقيه هههههههههههه


ربنا يباركك يا قمره*


----------



## mrmr120 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عدد درجات الحب 34 .. وهي في هذه القائمة*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكو ياشباب الكلام دة عادى
بس فعلا موجود فى حياتنا 
ميرسى ياشباب على رودودكم الجميلة دى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تعال شوف وصلت لأى درجة فى الحب*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تعال شوف وصلت لأى درجة فى الحب*

_بجد تسلم ايدك _
_موضوع اكثر من رائع _
_وأفادنى كتييييييييييييير_
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك خير_​


----------

